# line lair



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

I have gone back and forth on this subject over and over. bucket or line lair etc... I decided to go with a collapsible bucket. There are times when the line lair just wont work due to higher winds or angles of the wind. Maybe its possible for u to have both? But im with you, over a hundred dollars on a piece of rubber! And then these people spend 190 for a trash can ( Pro Trim). Give me a break. They are nice and all but there is nothing really too them and they take up room on the boat.. I cut all the handles on my laundry bag, added some weight to the bottom, and I love it. Anyways, thats my 2 cents. Good Luck!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I prefer the Mangrove Hip-Shooter... Or a home made version..


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a line lair and I love it. What I did to make it more compatible with the ShadowCast deck was cut it into a circle. That made it smaller. I think it works well and is much more portable and storable than a Pro Trim. A collapsible bucket may be too large for that front deck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

$15 @ Home Depot. It's weighted, collapsible and works as well as a Pro Trim bucket.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202042559/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=leaf+bag&storeId=10051#.UGBZj67EHkY


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

The line lair goes bad and will ruin your fly line. You need to 303 it everytime you go fishing and over time the 303 get's expensive. I fish atleast 3 times a week and can no longer use the line lair. Not to mention it will stain your gel coat.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's silicone correct? I would think it would be resistant to marking. Maybe dry rot over time but I would think that would take a long time. Could the 303 be the cause of the staining, and ruined fly line?

Shadowcast, are you experiencing any of these issues?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I just bought this mini collapsible trash can: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FGLQBG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

It seems small, but its better than a giant 30 gallon leaf bag, and it might be better than a linelair. We will see when I get it this week


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Shadowcast, are you experiencing any of these issues?


No I have not experienced it. I keep mine turned over on its fingers in the skiff when stored in my garage. I spray it every so often.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I hate it with a passion. I was using it all day in flamingo and its terrible. It kept hanging on to my fly line as I was casting at tailing redfish. Or it wouldn't hold the line at all. It's ridiculous. When you want it to hold line, it wouldn't. When you need the line to flow off of it, it hangs up on the teeth. I will never use one again.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just ordered one. I like the idea of it and am willing to give it a shot. I'm sick of using my hip basket.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Interesting feedback Ethan.  I have never receive a call from you and you know how to reach me.  Give me a call to discuss your problem with the LineLair. Here is my cell number: 813-928-9887.  I want you to be happy.  I have sold hundred all over the world and never heard that feedback.  I was in Islamorada Sunday and Flip Pallot came to me to say he loves his LineLair and he has had his for over a year.  Steve Huff has purchased three.  TFO has asked me for distribution rights to sell them to BassPro and the TFO dealer network.  I would really like to understand the motivation for your negative post. Please call me because I do not take such feedback lightly.  ~Joe, Carbon Marine.


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

> The line lair goes bad and will ruin your fly line. You need to 303 it everytime you go fishing and over time the 303 get's expensive. I fish atleast 3 times a week and can no longer use the line lair. Not to mention it will stain your gel coat.


Guys I just got off the phone with Joe from Carbon Marine. I must say they have awesome customer service and he will take care of you. It was wrong of me to talk bad about the product before actually speaking to joe personally. Joe even replaced the line lair for free!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't waste your time and money... There is a new product coming out soon that will be mind blowing!!! Stay tuned...


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you Ethan for the kind words. I sincerely appreciate your feedback. I do care about my customers.  I will go above and beyond. Thank you for taking time to give me feedback. I reward honesty. Unfortunately as for "gettingitdone" honesty is not a value he or Tom Tylisz understands. Are you still trying to poor mouth my product for Tom Tylis' (Wang Anchor) benefit. Please reveal your true motivation rather than hiding in the bushes and throwing rocks at my products. Again, I do not fault you. You are drinking the Tom's Kool-aid. You do not know what you do not know. The day will come when Tom disappoints you via his inability to tell the truth. Alonzo, I was one of his closest friends. If his will lie to me he is lying to you. So best of luck, but stop bad mouthing my products due to your bias towards a pathilogical liar. Tom is a liar. Stop fighting his battles. Sorry for the tough love but you are wrong and one day you will see your error. 

Joe
Carbon Marine


----------



## TomT (Mar 18, 2008)

Joe I wish you would not bring me into issues you are having with others yes it’s true I am working on Line management device in conjunction with Strip and Feed Research but I in know way have instigated any feeling about you or your products


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a question for you guys. The only damage my skiff received from tropical storm isaac was one of the nuts from my carbon fiber wang anchor bracket broke. The black plastic part detached from the screw part. And I have no idea where it ended up. Who would I have to talk to about getting a new one? It's an eyesore seeing that missing on the deck.... 

Thanks....
I ask because I was told those brackets were a joint venture amongst you two.....


----------



## TomT (Mar 18, 2008)

let me know where to send them [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

> Thank you Ethan for the kind words.  I sincerely appreciate your feedback.  I do care about my customers.  I will go above and beyond.  Thank you for taking time to give me feedback.  I reward honesty.  Unfortunately as for "gettingitdone"  honesty is not a value he or Tom Tylisz understands.  Are you still trying to poor mouth my product for Tom Tylis' (Wang Anchor) benefit.  Please reveal your true motivation rather than hiding in the bushes and throwing rocks at my products.  Again, I do not fault you.  You are drinking the Tom's  Kool-aid.  You do not know what you do not know.  The day will come when Tom disappoints you via his inability to tell the truth.  Alonzo, I was one of his closest friends.  If his will lie to me he is lying to you.  So best of luck, but stop bad mouthing my products due to your bias towards a pathilogical liar.  Tom is a liar.  Stop fighting his battles.  Sorry for the tough love but you are wrong and one day you will see your error.
> 
> Joe
> Carbon Marine





Calling someone a "Pathilogical Liar"? This was just a discussion about ones opinions about buying a "Line Liar". LOL, get a grip! 

IMO, I would never buy a $130 "Line Liar". Not because it does not work but the simple fact that it's "overpriced"! Not to mention your website states "it fits into popular outdoor leaf baskets" which I use and works pretty well without the said product.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had no idea my initial post would go down this road. Hopefully we can keep this product related. I got my line lair yesterday and am ready to go catch some reds this weekend. Joe has been great to work with so far. Great customer service and communication along with high quality products.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Thank you Ethan for the kind words.  I sincerely appreciate your feedback.  I do care about my customers.  I will go above and beyond.  Thank you for taking time to give me feedback.  I reward honesty.  Unfortunately as for "gettingitdone"  honesty is not a value he or Tom Tylisz understands.  Are you still trying to poor mouth my product for Tom Tylis' (Wang Anchor) benefit.  Please reveal your true motivation rather than hiding in the bushes and throwing rocks at my products.  Again, I do not fault you.  You are drinking the Tom's  Kool-aid.  You do not know what you do not know.  The day will come when Tom disappoints you via his inability to tell the truth.  Alonzo, I was one of his closest friends.  If his will lie to me he is lying to you.  So best of luck, but stop bad mouthing my products due to your bias towards a pathilogical liar.  Tom is a liar.  Stop fighting his battles.  Sorry for the tough love but you are wrong and one day you will see your error.
> 
> Joe
> Carbon Marine




Good grief, did you read that petulant rant before hitting "post message"?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)




----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

someone tell a joke quick before chit gets ugly!


;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> let me know where to send them [email protected]


Thanks! great service!


----------

